

Automating testing with node.js, mocha and WebStorm - hhariri
http://hadihariri.com/2012/02/26/automating-testing-with-mocha-and-webstorm/

======
karterk
Slightly tangential to the post, but Mocha produces really awesome test
coverage report too:

[http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/18175682663/mocha-test-
coverag...](http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/18175682663/mocha-test-coverage)

------
programminggeek
I usually just use guard to run my mocha tests continuously. I have it check
for .js files that have changed and run the test suite again.

As an emacs user, this is just running in a terminal window inside emacs so I
have continuous feedback as I code. Makes TDD a lot of fun.

